# City Pond Catch



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I arrived at Home Road pond about 9 AM during a shower and began working the shoreline with a Pop-R; then a tube bait; followed by a creature bait. Nothing. Not even a light bump.
After returning to my original start point, I switched over to a Big Bites curly tail worm on a jighead. I tossed it across the pond at a tree line. It hit the tree branch and dropped in the water about 2 feet from the rocky shore. Two twitches and BAM!! He inhaled the worm and jighead. Fortunately I was able to gently work it loose with forceps.







Released for another day.


----------



## pedex (Aug 17, 2016)

looks like Liberty park

I have caught bass there by skipping lures under the little dock and carp using pack bait. Not a bad place to fish.

dunno how far the new park construction has gotten but the old pond at Seldom Seen rd and the railroad tracks east of Sawmill Pkwy yields some nice fish too


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice fish!!

I went out today too, went to O'Shaughnessy for the first time. Nothing much but it was good to get out after not fishing since April.
Guess I should have hit the ponds instead


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks! I was very surprised to hook up with one at Liberty Park. I have fished it many times without a bite. The park manager told me that it's stocked with bass so I put together a big bait and it worked. The pond lacks cover (shade) so in the afternoon I expect to find them in the deeper, cooler water. Plus the aerators (3) have suspended cables that will snag you and keep you there. Be careful. They do need to erect signs saying, "do not feed fish" and "catch and release". Kids, mom and dad toss picnic food off the pier, thinking they're being kind to wildlife.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

pedex said:


> looks like Liberty park
> 
> I have caught bass there by skipping lures under the little dock and carp using pack bait. Not a bad place to fish.
> 
> dunno how far the new park construction has gotten but the old pond at Seldom Seen rd and the railroad tracks east of Sawmill Pkwy yields some nice fish too


It looks like the old pond has been incorporated into the new housing developments. I may take look over there tomorrow and see if the HOA has posted any signs.


----------



## pedex (Aug 17, 2016)

PapaMike said:


> It looks like the old pond has been incorporated into the new housing developments. I may take look over there tomorrow and see if the HOA has posted any signs.


Powell is making it into a park and keeping the wetland portion intact.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

The Seldom Seen pond proved productive this morning. From one spot I was able to hook up with 6 about the same size on one bait (YUM Christie Critter mini) at the same spot.







I was pitching it out just in front of the cattails and let it sink. They took it every time within a few seconds. Forty yards of shoreline was worked.


----------



## pedex (Aug 17, 2016)

told ya

I fly fish for bass and carp there. There's a bunch along the other marshy shoreline too. There's a deep hole near the drainage pipe in the north west corner that holds some fish when its hot or the water gets really clear.

there's about 13 or 14 ponds all within about 2 miles of there that I fish that have nice bass and sometimes other fish like wipers and cats

many are old farm ponds stocked before housing development moved in the developers just built around them

some are official city of dublin or powell ponds which get managed loosely by those cities but many are not........some of the ones left to their own devices don't get fished much and grow some monsters

I pulled a 10.7lb channel cat out of one last year and numerous bass in the 4lb range. Most of those ponds you typically see 1-2lb largemouths or spotted but there are a few that do have some real lunkers.

Couple of ponds near Liberty park have massive carp if you want to tackle those, 32-40" carp not the little 18" babies. They don't fight like the full grown adults out of the Scioto downtown in the current but on light tackle
in a small pond they aren't a joke either. On a 2wt or 3wt fly rod it is like fighting a freight train. Liberty park has I am guessing about 4 maybe 5 adult carp in it too. Lots of people fish there though and the carp stay away from most baits.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks! I'll drop shot that deep hole sometime this weekend. Might wake up a monster.

I'm aware of some other ponds nearby but there's one recently posted "No Fishing" by Liberty Township. The one at Sawmill Road/Presidential is just one example. 

Dublin Ponds is always good fishing for me. Dublin does a good job of managing and stocking the ponds. Unfortunately, some visitors have left behind debris.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I predict that some time in the next two years you guys will be on here wondering what happened to all the fish in those ponds.


----------



## pedex (Aug 17, 2016)

BottomBouncer said:


> I predict that some time in the next two years you guys will be on here wondering what happened to all the fish in those ponds.


they go thru cycles regardless

when the city treats them for weeds/algae for example like Karrer pond which last summer was choked with 
vegetation is now a blue waste zone which will take quite awhile to come back

When people over fish them or take fish out it doesn't take long for the fishing to get real hard then people get discouraged easily and leave them alone, eventually they come back. They change every year. Some ponds I fished last year regularly aren't doing well this year while others are. Isn't like bigger bodies of water don't experience some of the same issues. The Scioto for example this year from the confluence to south of Greenlawn has been behaving very differently than last year.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I doubt many folks fishing the ponds I fish are taking fish from the ponds. It's mostly mom/dad/little boy toying with bluegills. They're not targeting bass by any means.

The ponds that are aerated are quite healthy, compared to Karrer pond which appears stagnant to me. However, as icky as it is, young girls from local track team dive in there to cool off. I don't think they know it's a retention pond, with a chance of some sharp objects, or lost lures, rusty hooks, etc.

I'm fishing Glen Oak tomorrow morning.

Master Finesse Fisherman.


----------



## pedex (Aug 17, 2016)

PapaMike said:


> I doubt many folks fishing the ponds I fish are taking fish from the ponds. It's mostly mom/dad/little boy toying with bluegills. They're not targeting bass by any means.
> 
> The ponds that are aerated are quite healthy, compared to Karrer pond which appears stagnant to me. However, as icky as it is, young girls from local track team dive in there to cool off. I don't think they know it's a retention pond, with a chance of some sharp objects, or lost lures, rusty hooks, etc.
> 
> ...


I fished there once last year(Glen Oak), all it had was very aggressive bluegill and freshly treated smurf blue water.

You want bass in the 1-2lb range and lots of them, go down the street to orange rd and south old state. The park on the south side of orange rd has good fishing. Lots of weeds to deal with though so many of the fish you catch will come out looking like green wigs.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks! I'll let you know.
One thing I don't like about that area is the electrical static sounds from above.


----------



## Rnos (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice catch out of liberty park. I caught four similar size bass in that pond two springs ago. Have been at least 6-8 times since and haven't caught anything. saw an older guy fishing the dock there with minnows reeling them in one after another in spring.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

I fished there yesterday and caught three from 5 PM to 6:15 using Christie Critter, texas rig, fishing the drop off/ledge in the middle/east side of pond. Caught a fourth one on a wacky worm along the north shore line while casting from pier. They're easy to catch if you work the bait slow.


----------



## slick (Jul 4, 2013)

pedex said:


> told ya
> 
> I fly fish for bass and carp there. There's a bunch along the other marshy shoreline too. There's a deep hole near the drainage pipe in the north west corner that holds some fish when its hot or the water gets really clear.
> 
> ...


Any chance you could give the location o of the ponds with the massive carp


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

That would Seldom Seen. There's been construction activity there for several months. The pond is being incorporated into the Park at Seldom Seen (Seldom Seen Road, just east of Sawmill Parkway).
I fished it two weeks ago. Construction mess. 
The park access road is closed, but there is access via Market Street and Sawmill Parkway. Park along the street and walk in. There's two day care centers on each side as you walk in.


----------



## pedex (Aug 17, 2016)

slick said:


> Any chance you could give the location o of the ponds with the massive carp


Liberty Park at Home rd and Liberty rd N in Powell. I think the the other one is west of Liberty park on the south side of Home rd just past the overpass but not the first one you see back to the left but the second one next to a housing development. Not real sure if that's the right place or not though, I have fished like 50 some odd ponds up in the Dublin - Powell area.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

The pond at Kinsale Turf Center is posted No Trespassing. New sign this spring. There's a pond on Woodcutter just west of Kinsale Turf center that may be worth a try. On Sawmill Parkway, just south of Woodcutter, before Golf Village are two ponds (hidden) by brush. I have tried those two with no bites.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Whoever posted that very few people keep fish out of ponds is correct. However, it doesn’t take much recruitment to materially impact the bass population at a small pond. And without a doubt, I’ve seen more people with buckets fishing the ponds I fish over the past two years than ever before. And guess what? Those same ponds are not yielding the same quality of bass fishing anymore. Not even close.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Visited the under construction Seldom Seen for an hour last evening. Ferocious bites between 7-8:30 PM. I caught about 7 in two feet of water. They were hitting everything from Big Joshy Perch, Big Joshy Crawler, Pop-R, PowerBait Firetiger. 
Just a few pics since I have to hold my own camera.


----------

